# Gaming Laptop under 55,00/-



## Vicky Mate (Oct 11, 2010)

*Gaming Laptop under 55,000/-*

Sorry If I'm posting in wrong section,Its my 1st post on this forum.

I want to purchase a gaming Laptop 

My budget is Rs: 55,000/-
I have *Lenovo Y560* Model in My Mind. 
What you suggest ???

Config. of Y560(59-051028) Laptop:

Processor : Core i5 460M
Ram        :  4 GB @1066MHz 
HDD        : 500 gb @ 5400rpm
GPU        :  ATi radeon 5730
Speakers : JBL Dolby

What I expect : 

Processor : Core i5 460M or above
Ram        :  4 GB @1333MHz 
HDD        : 500 gb @ 7200rpm
GPU        :  A above average performing GPU.( have to limit the scope coz of budget )

Can I get Similar config. in any other brand ????

Which brand is better in :
1. Build Quality.
2. Minimum number of problems after 2years both H/W n S/W.
3. after sales service.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 13, 2010)

You'd need a RAM @1333 MHz only if you are getting an i7-7xx or above. Now, the Lenovo model you have selected is fine specs wise. But, a lot of users have had problems with the display of Y560. So beware of the Lenovo.


----------



## Vicky Mate (Oct 14, 2010)

@aniket.cain 

Then which laptop would you suggest for expectations n budget ???
Vaio has under-clocked its GPU for cooling n its costly too.
Hp had dv5 failure series.
Acer has little poor build quality.

I'm confuse....


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 14, 2010)

the lenovo Y560 is going for 45k in ebay.in diwali deals. with 1yr manufacturer warranty.

eBay India: Lenovo Laptop Y560-59-040352 Core i5 4GB 500GB 1GB GC (item 330482656483 end time 23-Oct-2010 10:00:00 IST)


and yes there were people affected by display problems dunno if it's fixed or not.

_


----------



## Nexus (Oct 15, 2010)

Vicky Mate said:


> Sorry If I'm posting in wrong section,Its my 1st post on this forum.
> 
> I want to purchase a gaming Laptop
> 
> ...





DigitalDude said:


> the lenovo Y560 is going for 45k in ebay.in diwali deals. with 1yr manufacturer warranty.
> 
> eBay India: Lenovo Laptop Y560-59-040352 Core i5 4GB 500GB 1GB GC (item 330482656483 end time 23-Oct-2010 10:00:00 IST)
> 
> ...



these 2 are gud combinations, but dont expect games like Crisis or Star Wars.


----------



## predatorvjisback (Oct 17, 2010)

better buy this hot selling product 
worth each and every penny 


COOL FESTIVAL OFFER FROM TECHNOTRONICS INDIA

get 
1. Nuforce NE6 worth rs 2400 FREE
2. Mouse 
3. Cannon Inkjet printer worth rs 2500 FREE


Specifications

Processor & Cache Memory	 Intel® Core™ i5 Processor 540M/520M/450M/430M : 2.53 GHz - 2.26 GHz, with Turbo Boost up to 3.06/2.93/2.66/2.53 GHz;
2gb DDR3 1066 MHz SDRAM

Operating System	DOS
Chipset	Mobile Intel® HM55 Express Chipset
Main Memory	 DDR3 1066 MHz SDRAM, 2 x SODIMM socket for expansion up to 8GB SDRAM 

Display	14" 16:9 HD (1366x768) LED backlit
Video Graphics & Memory	ATI Mobility™ Radeon® HD 5730, 2G VRAM 
Hard Drive	 2.5" 9.5mm SATA
640GB,5400rpm

Optical Drive	DVD Super Multi 
Blu-Ray DVD Combo
Card Reader	Support SD,MMC card reader
Video Camera	0.3 Mega Pixel web camera
Fax/Modem/LAN/WLAN	Integrated 802.11 b/g/n or 802.11b/g 
Built-in Bluetooth™ V2.1+EDR (optional) 
10/100/1000 Base T
Interface	1 x VGA port/Mini D-sub 15-pin for external monitor
3 x USB 2.0 ports
1 x RJ45 LAN Jack for LAN insert
1 x HDMI
1 x Headphone-out & Audio-in Combo Jack
Audio	Built-in speaker and microphone
Altec Lansing® speakers
SRS Premium Sound
Battery Pack & Life	 6 cells: 4400 mAh 47 Whrs 
AC Adapter	Output: 19 V DC, 4.74 A, 90W 
Input: 100-240 V AC, 50/60 Hz universal
Dimension & Weight	34.9 x 23.8 x 3.65 cm (W x D x H)
2.20 kg (with 6 cell battery)
Warranty & e-support	1-year limited global hardware warranty
*different by country
1-year battery pack warranty
On-line problem resolution through web interface (BIOS, Driver update)
OS (Microsoft Windows Vista) install/uninstall consultation
Bundled software install/uninstall consultation
ASUS software supporting

eBay India: Asus K42Ja gaming laptops (item 180571375838 end time 06-Nov-2010 20:25:07 IST)


----------



## Vicky Mate (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming Laptop under 55,000/-*

@Nexus : you wrote





Nexus said:


> these 2 are gud combinations, but dont expect games like Crisis or Star Wars.


. 
Will you please tell why is it so ????
coz of GPU o what ???



@predatorvjisback : thanx for this the link. Will you please check out this link n tell, is it a same product or not ???? If I want to buy this laptop then From where should I buy Ebay or Anythinginit ????

 Asus K42Ja on www.anythinginit.com/

Thank you to all for responding 
.
.


----------



## modder (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Gaming Laptop under 55,000/-*



Vicky Mate said:


> Asus K42Ja on www.anythinginit.com/



Yeah this is the one but comes with DOS which is great for installing compatible OSs, if you have one. Asus has support for only Win7 32/64-bit drivers for this model. Check ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-.

Global Product page:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Doesn't list DOS.

Also I don't know ATI 5730 is switchable or not. Can anyone confirm this...

Also check G series gaming notebooks from MSI:
MSI Global ? Gaming Series Laptop, 3D Graphics Card, Overclocking, Best for Gaming!
No clue about pricing in INR!


----------



## Vicky Mate (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Gaming Laptop under 55,000/-*

@Modder : 
I don't have any OS bought separately. So I'll buy Win 7 Home Premium along with the laptop. About the model you specified, is not available in India with all the features. Like OS and i5 520M processor.

ATI 5730 gfx card in Lenovo Y560 is switchable. ATI 5650 in Acer 4820TG(1g graphics) is also switchable.

About MSI G series, I called up a guy in 'Neuteric Informetique Ltd' who is one of the dealers of msi laptops listed on MSI India site, he said G series is yet not available in India. If you still insist for g series to local dealer or distributor they'll import it for you. Which costs you around 85,000+


----------



## predatorvjisback (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Gaming Laptop under 55,000/-*

hmm if you purchase outside ebay we can offer it for 43000 shipped
there is change in offer 
anything in IT doesnt have it in stock he might source it 


Vicky Mate said:


> @Nexus : you wrote.
> Will you please tell why is it so ????
> coz of GPU o what ???
> 
> ...


----------



## Vicky Mate (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Gaming Laptop under 55,000/-*

Hey guys, Recently Toshiba has dropped prices of its laptop. 
Now I'm thinking of *Toshiba Satellite L650-X5310*

Spec :

Core i5 520M
4gb RAM
W7 Home Premium 32 / 64 bit
500GB @5400rpm
15.6"screen with 1366x768 resolution
ATI Madisson-LE 1GB Dedicated Graphics (i.e. ATI 5650)

Price : 50,000/-

Will anyone tell me how to order a laptop from amazon ????
Is it possible ???
When I tried, I got notice saying "Product can not be shipped at location given".


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2010)

^^ if you get it shipped from Amazon, end price may well be close to the MSI one (85k). then comes the warranty issue. cause not all manufacturers provide oversea warranty. so best is to get one locally or from the trusted online shops scattered across India.


----------



## modder (Oct 25, 2010)

checkout this one:
HP dv6-3050tx (XB772PA)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 25, 2010)

Get the Sony laptop i dont remember the model Which priced @ 49K Comes with HD 5650 graphics


----------



## Vicky Mate (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Gaming Laptop under 55,000/-*



damngoodman999 said:


> Get the Sony laptop i dont remember the model Which priced @ 49K Comes with HD 5650 graphics



@damngoodman999 : Go through some forums like chip.in, ppl out there are saying that 5650 in sony is under-clocked to keep laptop cool. I'm not sure this model also has that thing. But if it has then what's the point of such GPU ???

Today I gone to some computer shops in the city. Out there I came across with some models of Asus 

*Asus K52JR *- i5 460m, 2gb ram, 500gb HDD, windows 7 Home Premium, 15.6", with 5470, Price : 50,000/-

Another Model  - i5 460m, 2gb RAM, 500gb HDD, DOS, 15.6", *5730 1G*, price 44,000. RAM upgrade to 4gb will cost 2400. Final Cost : 46,500/-

*Asus X42Jr* - i7 740m,4gb RAM, 640gb HDD,  DOS, 14", 5450, price : 50,000/-.

*Toshiba L650-X5310* - i5 520m, 4gb RAM, 500gb HDD, 15.6" , windows 7 home premium, 5650 1G, price : 50,000/-


Which one would you suggest, If I want to play all the new games on my laptop ???


----------



## red dragon (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Gaming Laptop under 55,000/-*



Vicky Mate said:


> @damngoodman999 : Go through some forums like chip.in, ppl out there are saying that 5650 in sony is under-clocked to keep laptop cool. I'm not sure this model also has that thing. But if it has then what's the point of such GPU


So you took the chip forum`s laptop guide seriously?Oh!man wake up.Sony has cleverly underclocked the gpu to control the temperature.If you are not ready to sacrifice a couple of frames during games and do not want to use your laptop beyond 1-2 years go ahead and buy something from hp dv6 series.
In that case you will be trying to undervolt you procy by this time next year to prevent shut downs.


----------



## Vicky Mate (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Gaming Laptop under 55,000/-*

@ red Dragon : the same thing ppl/members on chip forum wrote may be in different way, but they are also saying the same thing.   

My point was, Is it a good or bad thing  as you want play games smoothly ??
If this is good, then why ppl always overclock their GPUs ??? or even CPUs ???
I'm not only talking about laptops, but also about the Pc....


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 27, 2010)

^^ a small explanation to clear some of your confusion, a HD5770 with a good OC will always loose to a HD5850 with say 10% underclock. cause HD5770 don't have enough power. yes, you OC the card (HD5770), but what you doing. simply forcing the available graphics units to do overwork. in case of HD5850, all the units even if slow is large in number & will outperform HD5770 almost always. 

now if you consider desktop, HD5770 is not much slower than a HD5850 but same can't be said in case of mobile graphics. the difference widens far more than you can think now when you consider entrylevel graphics like HD5470 & HD5650. what i saying is, HD5650 is way better than HD54**. so even if you underclock HD5650, HD54** no match for HD5650.

about the overclock part, its done in desktop cause you can throw in any sort of cooling to push the chip to a limit. also usually a normal proccy OC to high clock + a avg HSF cost a lot less than a out of box fast chip, read i5 OC vs i7. in lappy, even a small OC can start severe heating issue. hope my points didn't confuse you


----------



## red dragon (Oct 27, 2010)

@Vicky,heavy gaming on a laptop is not a good idea.As Sam said the cooling capacity of a lappy is very much restricted compared to a desktop.So while buying a laptop for gaming one SHOULD NOT look only to the spec sheet,but also to the heat efficiency of the machine.All gaming machines run hot,but certain HPs and Acers heat up very fast to such an extent that they shut off on itself to protect the mobo.
In any case you donot expect any gaming laptops of today to play latest games after 2 years.So if you plan to buy one of those high speced machine with not so efficient cooling system,buy the extended warranty.


----------



## rero (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Gaming Laptop under 55,000/-*



Vicky Mate said:


> Another Model  - i5 460m, 2gb RAM, 500gb HDD, DOS, 15.6", *5730 1G*, price 44,000. RAM upgrade to 4gb will cost 2400. Final Cost : 46,500/-



If you can, can you please recall the model no.

Is it really 15.6"?

Seems to be a good deal..


----------



## pranav_p60 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm also planning to buy a laptop next month.
I'm thinking of going for Dell Studio 15, but so far i haven't seen anyone recommending the model.I've heard that dell is going to change its studio series config next month.Is that true?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 29, 2010)

^^ yup. read something like that in AT. but may take quite sometime to reflect here.


----------



## pranav_p60 (Oct 30, 2010)

Why isn't anyone recommending Studio series?


----------



## rero (Nov 1, 2010)

> Why isn't anyone recommending Studio series?



cause its GPU is weak & weaker in XPS


----------



## modder (Nov 1, 2010)

pranav_p60 said:


> Why isn't anyone recommending Studio series?



GFX offered by Dell have been sh*t lately..


----------

